# New Pics of SQUIRT (under 29" stallion / Taker son)



## Jill (Sep 23, 2011)

Erica got some new pictures of Squirt the other day! Look how he's already fuzzing out less than a week outside of Nationals! I just adore this little stallion. I've never been one to go for "tiny" but boy I go for Squirt! He's got exactly what I was looking to add here, "even if" he's real little






I've got a few photos of Squirt on order from the Nationals photographer that are REALLY good but in the meantime, I am tickled with the shots Erica was able to get of our littlest man earlier this week.

Thanks for looking!


*
*


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 23, 2011)

He is so handsome


----------



## LAminiatures (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not much for the tiny ones myself. I saw his picture yesterday. He is just gorgeous! Lucky you!


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 23, 2011)

What a Very Handsome Boy





_Can't wait to see his National Pictures! _


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 23, 2011)

I enjoy driving my minis so am not really drawn to the tiny ones but Oh Man, that is one nice little guy. Congratulations to you and koodos to his breeder.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 23, 2011)

He sure is pretty!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, folks




I'm pretty partial to him


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 23, 2011)

boy does he ever have a nice big dark eyes. The second picture...if not for the fence....proportionally he would look just like a full size horse...just what I want.

hows Bacardi...still my fav!


----------



## Jill (Sep 23, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> boy does he ever have a nice big dark eyes. The second picture...if not for the fence....proportionally he would look just like a full size horse...just what I want.
> 
> hows Bacardi...still my fav!


Thank you



Bacardi's doing awesome and he's my favorite, too (just don't tell the others!). He's actually Squirt's Great Uncle. Bacardi and Squirt's maternal grandsire, Bandito, are paternal brothers. Mini family trees...





Bacardi needs to learn to drive, but I never seem to find the time to work on it consistently and I just don't know anyone I want to send him out to right now... A little over protective, probably!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 23, 2011)

very Handsome little guy Jill:wub


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 24, 2011)

Jill said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...can relate to the being protective....I have one now i want to send to drive but just keep putting off....my nerves not the horse!


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, and yep! It's hard to send them away for training, some more than others!!!





Here's a pic a news crew got at Erica's about a month ago... Even her show horses get to have a lot of fun being "just horses", and I love that about her philosophy on horsemanship!


----------



## Getitia (Sep 26, 2011)

I saw him at Nationals - you are going to be very pleased when he arrives. Congratulations


----------



## Jill (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, Getitia! I love your taste in horses, so your compliment makes me feel even happier


----------



## little lady (Sep 26, 2011)

Jill I think I saw him at nationals also. I was down on Sunday the 11-13. Did he show during that time? All of Ericas horses looked amazing! I felt like it was a whirlwind trip and there was so many beautiful horses my head was spinning!


----------



## minih (Sep 27, 2011)

Congratulations Jill! A very handsome fella!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Sep 27, 2011)

HANDSOME BOY


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks







little lady said:


> Jill I think I saw him at nationals also. I was down on Sunday the 11-13. Did he show during that time? All of Ericas horses looked amazing! I felt like it was a whirlwind trip and there was so many beautiful horses my head was spinning!


Yes, Erica did show him during those days (Monday & Tuesday)


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 28, 2011)

VERY nice stallion!


----------

